# ANYONE KNOW HOW TO INSTALL HEATER CORE..YES I HAVE MANUAL



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

Ok. First, I have a manual and no it's not in there. I'm on this forum to find answers and to find them fast, why do people have to leave smart remarks? I just want help like I help others. Okay First I have the following done:

1) Glove box area removed as you see here:









Yes I took the screws out to see if the bottom would just come out, but no go. Everyday when I check the car, there is a puddle of coolant on the floor. This is my last project on the car to get it on the road. Not sure if it's a bad clamp or the core is bad.

2) All bolts are out, leak seems to be coming from here...bad clamp somewhere?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

maroonsentra said:


> Ok. First, I have a manual and no it's not in there. I'm on this forum to find answers and to find them fast, why do people have to leave smart remarks? I just want help like I help others. Okay First I have the following done:
> 
> 1) Glove box area removed as you see here:
> 
> ...


From the manual this looks like the A/C cooling unit. The heater unit is behind the center console.
Before either the A/C unit or the heater will come out they must be disconnected from the engine side of the firewall.
Sorry i cant be of more help but i have not done this on my Sentra, only GM cars in my past !!!

How about bypassing the heater core to verify that its the problem and put it off till you have more time?
Disconnect the hoses in the engine compartment and U together. Just a thought !!


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

IanH said:


> From the manual this looks like the A/C cooling unit. The heater unit is behind the center console.
> Before either the A/C unit or the heater will come out they must be disconnected from the engine side of the firewall.
> Sorry i cant be of more help but i have not done this on my Sentra, only GM cars in my past !!!
> 
> ...


Hmm. Sure. Where are the hoses?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

maroonsentra said:


> Hmm. Sure. Where are the hoses?


Ok, lift the hood.
Behind the passenger side strut is the wiper motor on the firewall.
To the right of this you will see three hoses at the same height going through the firewall. the first two are A/C metal lines. the third is the heater line. To this is connected a rubber hose.
Below this is another heater line. Both these rubbers hoses go to the engine.
You disconnect them from the heater core and rig up something to connect them together so fluid will still circulate. maybe one hose will reach over to the other connection point.
If you cant see how to do this a simple piece of hose the right size can be used to connect from the thermostat hosing and the connection near the intake.
Hope this helps.


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

IanH said:


> Ok, lift the hood.
> Behind the passenger side strut is the wiper motor on the firewall.
> To the right of this you will see three hoses at the same height going through the firewall. the first two are A/C metal lines. the third is the heater line. To this is connected a rubber hose.
> Below this is another heater line. Both these rubbers hoses go to the engine.
> ...


One thanks for helping me, some people on this site just seem to leave smart remarks. I'll be working on the car this weekend, so I'll give it a try. Since it's leaking from the wall to the floor like I show in the pictures, I think it just might be a loose connection. Thanks for the tips and I'll keep you updated this weekend.


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

IanH said:


> Ok, lift the hood.
> Behind the passenger side strut is the wiper motor on the firewall.
> To the right of this you will see three hoses at the same height going through the firewall. the first two are A/C metal lines. the third is the heater line. To this is connected a rubber hose.
> Below this is another heater line. Both these rubbers hoses go to the engine.
> ...


Ok. found the heater lines and disconnected them. Hoses on the outside seem okay so I want to get this out, but I need to disconnect the A/C lines. How is this done? Don't I have to discharge the A/C? Not sure on how to go about discharging the A/C. Let me know, so I can disconnet these lines and finish this up.

Jason


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

maroonsentra said:


> Ok. found the heater lines and disconnected them. Hoses on the outside seem okay so I want to get this out, but I need to disconnect the A/C lines. How is this done? Don't I have to discharge the A/C? Not sure on how to go about discharging the A/C. Let me know, so I can disconnet these lines and finish this up.
> 
> Jason


Sorry been out of town for a few days.
The A/C lines are charged with Freon. this is under pressure and dangerous to remove without the proper tools. The Freon will boil off and freeze tissue and burn you if this is not done correctly.
You can take it to an A/C shop and they will use a machine to remove the Freon and re-cycle it. 
When you "recharge" the system the Air and water vapor have to be removed using a vacuum pump. again you can get the A/C shop to do this for you when you are ready.
Yes you can do this yourself, you will need a gauge set to release the Freon, and to refill then take it in or find a friend with a vaccum pump. Use safety glasses to protect your eyes.
Hope this helps.


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

IanH said:


> Sorry been out of town for a few days.
> The A/C lines are charged with Freon. this is under pressure and dangerous to remove without the proper tools. The Freon will boil off and freeze tissue and burn you if this is not done correctly.
> You can take it to an A/C shop and they will use a machine to remove the Freon and re-cycle it.
> When you "recharge" the system the Air and water vapor have to be removed using a vacuum pump. again you can get the A/C shop to do this for you when you are ready.
> ...


Apparantly there wasn't any freon in mine. I pulled the caps and released the pressure with a screw driver. Not much came out. Thanks for the tip.

Jason


----------



## wrench (Jan 31, 2007)

maroonsentra...I'll keep this short. I can understand your frustration with responses.
You just need to be patient. People don't live here.
I have no idea where you are at with your problem. Maybe you're good to go.
However, what you are attempting to do takes patience. It sounds to me like your A/C probably worked poorly, if at all, based on the fact that you had virtually no system pressure. When you finish up the heater core, I strongly recommend an A/C shop to take care of that aspect. Be prepared for some added expense for component replacement. At the very least, a receiver/drier (Nissan calls it a liquid tank).
At any rate, the dash components need to come off to give you access to the heater box.
Once you separate the A/C box from it, you can pull it out and replace the heater core.
The fluid that is leaking has antifreeze in it right?


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

wrench said:


> maroonsentra...I'll keep this short. I can understand your frustration with responses.
> You just need to be patient. People don't live here.
> I have no idea where you are at with your problem. Maybe you're good to go.
> However, what you are attempting to do takes patience. It sounds to me like your A/C probably worked poorly, if at all, based on the fact that you had virtually no system pressure. When you finish up the heater core, I strongly recommend an A/C shop to take care of that aspect. Be prepared for some added expense for component replacement. At the very least, a receiver/drier (Nissan calls it a liquid tank).
> ...


Yes, it's antifreeze. I have the glove box out and seems I can get to all the heater core without pulling the dash...correct?

Jason


----------



## wrench (Jan 31, 2007)

Well, the box behind the glovebox is the A/C evaporator enclosure. The heater box is to the left. If you have the room to maneuver it out than yes, you can leave the dash in. However, in all honesty, at least with my experience in various heater core jobs on imports, the room necessary to do it involves at the very least some dash dismantling.
Good luck and I'll check back when I can.


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

wrench said:


> Well, the box behind the glovebox is the A/C evaporator enclosure. The heater box is to the left. If you have the room to maneuver it out than yes, you can leave the dash in. However, in all honesty, at least with my experience in various heater core jobs on imports, the room necessary to do it involves at the very least some dash dismantling.
> Good luck and I'll check back when I can.


Maybe I'm confused, can you show me a picuture of the core? The pictures show where it's leaking from...that's not the heater core?

Jason


----------



## wrench (Jan 31, 2007)

maroonsentra, I apparently can't attach a file for a picture.
But you said you had a manual. Should be able to find an exploded view of the heater and A/C assemblies in there. The A/C box separates from the heater box and the heater core
is then visible.


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

wrench said:


> maroonsentra, I apparently can't attach a file for a picture.
> But you said you had a manual. Should be able to find an exploded view of the heater and A/C assemblies in there. The A/C box separates from the heater box and the heater core
> is then visible.


my manual doesn't have pictures. make sure you are using







between your url. You can email it to [email protected] if you want too.

Jason


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

maroonsentra said:


> my manual doesn't have pictures. make sure you are using
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The FSM, available here for free, has a drawing and you can see how everything fits together, HA12.
See the sticky at the top of the B14 section.

http://www.nissanforums.com/b14-95-99-chassis/60760-b14-full-service-manual.html


----------



## wrench (Jan 31, 2007)

maroonsentra, Ian is right. That manual shows it all. I've downloaded a bunch!


----------



## wrench (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh yeah, it will also show you the torque sequence for your valve cover


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

wrench said:


> Oh yeah, it will also show you the torque sequence for your valve cover


Right, but where? This thing is over 500 pages. How do I find that?

Jason


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

maroonsentra said:


> Right, but where? This thing is over 500 pages. How do I find that?
> 
> Jason


open any of the icons, then at the top is a quick reference index. 
Click on this and then choose Engine mechanical.
Then find what you are looking for or try Alphabetical index.
I admit I cant find it!!!
Ok found it under timing chain, on EM-29 no. 30


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

IanH said:


> The FSM, available here for free, has a drawing and you can see how everything fits together, HA12.
> See the sticky at the top of the B14 section.
> 
> http://www.nissanforums.com/b14-95-99-chassis/60760-b14-full-service-manual.html


I'm close but no cigar. Got everything out. A/c and entire interior. Heater core/ won't budge, the manual doesn't really got into detail in how to remove it. Hoses - disconnected, something inside possibly? Do I pull the dash? If so, I'm assuming the air bag has to go.

Jason


----------

